# anyone here see a benefit even if you deducted sales tax of $1000?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Anyone know of a program or app that can filter out sales tax from every receipt of every purchase ever bought for the year?

If audited, would they want the original receipt or a copy would be fine? I "feed" my receipts on apps like Receipt Hog and ReceiptPal to get gift cards, can I actually upload all these receipts into another platform or not? Like all of my Walmart receipts are actually digital since I use their app to pay for things. Must I print these out if ever audited?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Anyone know of a program or app that can filter out sales tax from every receipt of every purchase ever bought for the year?
> 
> If audited, would they want the original receipt or a copy would be fine? I "feed" my receipts on apps like Receipt Hog and ReceiptPal to get gift cards, can I actually upload all these receipts into another platform or not? Like all of my Walmart receipts are actually digital since I use their app to pay for things. Must I print these out if ever audited?


Digital records are generally accepted now. Why do you want to filter out sales tax from receipts?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

So that all sales tax are calculated and totaled automatically rather than manually?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Urbanappalachian said:


> So that all sales tax are calculated and totaled automatically rather than manually?


Why don't you just include the sales tax as part of the cost of whatever it is you're buying?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm guessing he is trying to track sales tax paid to use as an itemized deduction on his federal taxes.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Waste of time the milage deduction has always added up to way more than Itemized... Hell my write off this year was upwards of 60k miles... Filed in January took till literally 4 days ago but the close to 5k refund was nice to see... I love Uber....


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Waste of time the milage deduction has always added up to way more than Itemized... Hell my write off this year was upwards of 60k miles... Filed in January took till literally 4 days ago but the close to 5k refund was nice to see... I love Uber....


Not in the same category of deduction; a taxpayer could take both if they qualify to itemize. Which is rare these days, especially for a taxpayer with more sales tax than income tax (unless they are in a state with the former but not the latter).

That of course is for sales taxes paid on nonbusiness every expenses. But for business expenses, there is no need to separately track sales taxes paid.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Here’s the thing. A lot of people like to claim all their exemptions during tax season to pay close to nothing. That’s not always a good idea, if you don’t have numbers to show you might not even get a decent deal on your next car or forget about buying a house.

No bank will loan 200k+ to a person paying taxes on amounts lower than 30k annually. Pay your share.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Here's the thing. A lot of people like to claim all their exemptions during tax season to pay close to nothing. That's not always a good idea, if you don't have numbers to show you might not even get a decent deal on your next car or forget about buying a house.
> 
> No bank will loan 200k+ to a person paying taxes on amounts lower than 30k annually. Pay your share.


I don't know about him or you but I pay my share in wear and tear of my car by making it last only 2-3 years.... As for a home loan...isn't it easier to just pay Cash?&#128526;

Just found these live shots of that wear and tear During Uber driving I was speaking of....


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> Here's the thing. A lot of people like to claim all their exemptions during tax season to pay close to nothing. That's not always a good idea, if you don't have numbers to show you might not even get a decent deal on your next car or forget about buying a house.
> 
> No bank will loan 200k+ to a person paying taxes on amounts lower than 30k annually. Pay your share.


If you are looking to buy a house. or a car you cant afford.
you can always show them your 1099. that is your gross before deductions. If that doesn't work...
you can always get a real job.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> If you are looking to buy a house. or a car you cant afford.
> you can always show them your 1099. that is your gross before deductions. If that doesn't work...
> you can always get a real job.


Yikes! If you gross $50K and your take home annual income is a petty $20K it means you don't make $50K... therefore you can tell the whole world you make $50K a year and pretend you're making a living income while you drown in debt. Uber loves your mentality.


----------

